# Twitching eyelid?



## fustratedandtired

Has anyone had any twitching symptoms. My right eyelid starting twitching about a month ago and it does it more often with time. I don't think it is visable to anyone but I can sure feel it. When it happens my head starts to hurt a little on the right side a my temple. Anyone had this happen?


----------



## Susan Purry

Hello again frustrated







That twitching eyelid thing (blepharospasm) is irritating isn't it!! It can happen in healthy people who are just really tired. Also happens in CFS (doesn't everything LOL!). I just looked it up in my book called 'Living with M.E.: the chronic fatigue/postviral fatigue Syndrome' (by Dr Charles Shepherd, medical director to the M.E Association). As you probably know, muscle symptoms are a hallmark of CFS, including pain, weakness and twitching (fasiculations). The book says:


> quote:' the frequency [of fasiculation] in ME/CFS, especially early on in the illness, suggests that it may be related to abnormal co-ordination between nerve messages and contraction of the muscle fibers they supply... They appear almost anywhere in the body from the large muscle groups in the thigh to the tiny muscles controlling movement of the eyelids'. pp. 44-5


Perhaps mention it to your doctor (or the nurse) when you see them about your non-GI symptoms? I find it happens in me when my eyes are very tired. Resting them usually helps me. (Oh, FYI, incase you didn't already know, 'M.E' is the term often used in Britain (where the book was published) for 'CFS'.


----------



## Guest

Sounds like me exactly ! Used to be the left eyelid for many years and I determined it was related to long hours of reading, particularly on computer monitor.Recently right upper lid and lower lid area having spasms as well as pain in right temple. But not necessarily at same time.Neurologist says 'everybody gets those' ie the twitches. Pain in the temple is disturbing tho.


----------



## Ian

Not only are these muscular twitches common in CFS, I think they're quite common generally - a report I read ages ago suggested they can occur for certain periods of time, then disappear.Oddly enough, mine occur most often in either the eyelids or thighs!!Final thought - it's benign (the two most beautiful words in the world as Woody Allen once said in one of his films!)


----------



## weener

The twitching is enough to drive me batty. Thank goodness it does go away eventually. I had a bout of it about 6 months ago. It lasted over a month and when the left eye stopped twitching it switched over to the right eye. For a week both were doing it. I just wanted to tape my eyes shut. Anyways, I did a post on the Meeting Place and discovered that it is very common and is usually caused from stress and or fatigue. I ended up seeing an Opthamalogist to have things checked out and to give myself a peace of mind. He came to the same conclusion. If you're concerned you might want to see a specialist.


----------



## squrts

i get that,and also,tiny bumbs on the edge of and under my eyelid.it feels like somethings in my eye.doc burned off the first one many years ago,but ive sence learned they go away after a few hours by themselves.


----------



## fustratedandtired

Wow. Thanks guys. I was really starting to think I was having some sort of siezure that was causing all of this. I have noticed that is does happen when I am really tired. Lately that is all the time. I fall asleep sitting up on a regular basis. This is probably because I don't really sleep through the night all too well. Good advice though. I see the nurse practitioner this afternoon. Wish me luck.


----------



## weener

How did your appt. go Frustrated?


----------



## flux

You might want to ask your doctor for some Valium. That might stop it.


----------



## fustratedandtired

The appointment was fustrating. First the doctor doesn't have time to talk to me. I asked the nurse practitioner questions and she just offered me another pamphlet. Gee thanks, right. I told her about my fatigue and other symptoms and she just looked at me and apologized. I mentioned the possibility of food allergies, esp since I have a plethera of other allergies. She said they didn't believe in food allergies. In the end I was crying out of pure fustration and she prescribed me donnatol which is supposed to have drowsy side effects. ( I am glad she listened to the fact that I am already so tired). She told me to keep a food and symptom diary show up for my colonoscopy next week and then see my General Practioner about the other symptoms. I think after this colonoscopy I am finding a new doc or just going to my GP. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! It probably doesn't help that this doctor's major interest is hepatitis and now GI disorders. Anyone else been this fustrated?


----------



## LKAHMS

I got major eye twitches every time I stop taking a medication. Have you changed your medication lately?LKAHMS


----------



## weener

Geez Frustrated, I'd be frustrated too with the treatment you received from the doc. I understand that doctors are busy and so and so, but if they can't take the time to discuss your concerns then it's time to find someone else. I don't have much patience anymore when it comes to the medical profession. Is this doctor a specialist in GI or eye problems? I'm a little confused


----------



## Susan Purry

Frustrated, just wanted to let you know that after a mammoth expenditure of energy yesterday I am twitching all over the place today.







So, fatigue (muscle fatigue) really does play a part in my opinion. Both my cheecks are twitching, and so is my tongue. Muscle in my calves are doing it too. Kinda weird when it's on the tongue.


----------



## Ian

It's a bit of a long shot but I've sometimes wondered if quinine would help the all over twitches as it's taken for night time leg cramps. Anyone tried it?I believe you need a prescription in the UK. Alternatively, you could always drink lots of gin & tonics...!


----------



## Feisty

I get the twitching eyelids once in a while, too. Drives me absolutely buggy when it happens.Frustrated---I've had my "experiences" with Doctors, too and believe me, I am loosing faith in the large majority of them. I have found several who are really understanding and try to work with me and my symptoms as much as possible---but one of them---my regular G.P.--- is getting just as frustrated as me, so I don't see him too often any more accept for the sniffles, etc.. He's told me I am at the end of the line for meds that would possibly work for me. Been there, done that, you know?! And not much works for me--most work against me. So, I do without a lot of the ones that have helped so many others. Guess I'm just one of those weird ones.


----------



## Susan Purry

So, who's up for a clinical (ahem!) study into the benefits of several Gin & Tonics per day for alleviating muscle fasiculations?







Ian, I don't know whether quinine would help? Do you know how it helps muscle cramps? (I don't think I even know what causes muscle cramps - is it the same as fasiculations; 'abnormal co-ordination between nerve messages and contraction of the muscle fibers'?)


----------



## Ian

Susan,Apparently quinine helps muscle cramps by delaying the time it takes for the muscle to contact - presumably thus reducing frequency of spasm and pain. As I mentioned, it tends to be prescribed for night time cramps (I know an 84 year old who swears by it) - why only night time, I don't know.It's also used as an anti-malaria treatment.It's available in tablet form - Quinine Sulphate.I've a Dr's appointment next week; I'll try and mention it then - will keep you informed.Ian


----------



## ncottle

I have had that experience with the eyelids. I thought it would drive me crazy...go for several days and then stop but rather gradually. I think it is caused a lot my "eyestrain" because I would notice it happening more if I had to type at computer all day at work for several days in a row. Have had some of the experiences with doctors that some of you talked about also ...you wait and wait to get in to see them way past your appointment time and then when you finally get in you hardly get the time of day...let alone ask them anything. I always feel worse after going, simply because it just adds to my already frustrated condition and they act like you know absolutely nothing. I suppose I really got spoiled with my family doctor who was an M.D. General Practice, who really knew much about the whole body. No matter how busy he was, he always took enough time for whatever you needed done. I never went to him but what he helped me. He retired about a year ago and I feel so helpless about getting adequate medical care. I cannot get used to this specialized medicine...and especially when you go to them for a specific problem and come away not any better off than the first time you went to them. I would like to go to someone else but it would probably be the same thing.


----------

